
Try F# on WebAssembly - sergimansilla
https://forums.websharper.com/blog/86246
======
davidgrenier
Programming professionally with WebSharper has been the best web development
experience I ever had. Several years later I ended up doing some web
development with Angular and it was a horrific experience.

The one thing I'm most certain of is that popularity in software development
doesn't correlate with merit. This is unfortunate because approaches that are
superior are generally overlooked in favor of gimped alternatives from big
names like Google and Apple.

IntelliFactory have been strong at F# for over a decade now and if you have
yet to use an ML like F# in anger yet, you just can't know what you are
missing on.

~~~
gameswithgo
I'm curious if you have played with "Safe Stack" yet and have thoughts on how
it compares to WebSharper?

~~~
tzs
There's a response to your question from one of the SAFE stack developers, but
it is dead so only those with "show dead" on see it. I'm not sure if dead
comments show up for people without "show dead" on if they follow a direct
link to it, but if they do, here is a link [1].

I'm curious why it is dead. The account has only posted two comments, both
technical comments on F# threads, and both are dead. It has no submissions. So
how did it get killed?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18778089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18778089)

~~~
dang
Accounts without much history are subject to additional software filters,
mainly because of past abuse by trolls. We've marked isaacabraham79's account
legit so it won't happen again.

If you see a [dead] comment that shouldn't be dead, please vouch for it
instead of posting offtopically about its deadness. Usually that will just fix
the problem. That's why we implemented vouching!

To vouch for a dead comment, click on its timestamp to go to its page, then
click 'vouch' at the top.

~~~
tzs
In this case I did vouch for it, and it didn't bring it back.

~~~
dang
Ah, I missed that because it looks like you clicked 'unvouch' afterward.

~~~
tzs
Yeah, when I saw it had become visible I was curious if my vouch made a
difference, and so un-vouched to see if it would disappear again. If it had, I
would have re-vouched.

------
brianberns
This is a neat idea, but I found it painful to use for anything but trivial
examples, since the main thread pauses for a second or two every time I edit
my code. (Using Chrome.)

I tried running this snippet: [http://www.fssnip.net/7VB/title/Enumerating-
the-Rationals](http://www.fssnip.net/7VB/title/Enumerating-the-Rationals)

Problems I ran into:

* BigInteger isn't available, even though it's part of F# core and I opened System.Numerics.

* Syntax coloring failed when I defined static member (* ). It seemed to think that (* opened a comment that was never closed. (Sorry, HN formatting prevents me from typing the correct inline multiplication override.)

------
slaveoftime
I just hope Microsoft can put more resource on F# to help the community grow
faster.

~~~
brianberns
I just want them to add typeclasses to F#. I think that's the missing piece
that it really needs.

------
Stronico
How is this different from Blazor?

~~~
Stronico
Asking in the wrong place, please ignore

